# Video problem [unsolved]

## jonfr

I have been having issues with playing videos, mostly flash and stuff like that. In worst cases this has even frozen my computer completely so an hard reboot is required. 

This error here always shows it self in dmesg when this happens. 

```
ioremap error for 0xbffb0000-0xbffb1000, requested 0x10, got 0x0

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef1009 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef1009 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef100b 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef1009 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef100b 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef1009 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef100b 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef1009 00000007 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000000c0 b0ef100b 00000007 00000000

```

The hardware on my computer.

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

03:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

03:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

03:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

03:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

```

My system information.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5200+-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 24 Jun 2011 05:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="is_IS.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="is da"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aacs acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cdrdao cdrom cdsound cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gphoto2 gpm gps gpsd gpu gsm gstreamer gtk gzip h224 h281 h323 iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 jpeg kde kdrive kipi lame lcms ldap libnotify mad mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp3rtp mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpg123 mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg ogg123 ogm opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime quvi readline samba scanner scp sdl seamonkey semantic-desktop session sftp smartcard smp sms smtp snmp sox spamassassin spell sqlite srtp sse sse2 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs szip tcpd theora thumbnail thumbnails tiff truetype udev unicode unzip upnp usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vorbis webcam wma wma-fixed wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid youtube zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="is da" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

This video problems happened also when testing other distros.  So this is something more then just an software error.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## aCOSwt

Would you be using nvidia-drivers ?

If so then nvidia claims having fixed "some" issues relating to this with their 275.09.07

But I cannot really tell as, under 2.6.38-r6 + nvidia-drivers 270.41.06, I never faced this error.Last edited by aCOSwt on Sat Jun 25, 2011 2:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

has the card worked in any context, or is it just bad hardware?

also, I noticed that you have "sse5" in your USE flags - double-check that your processor really supports this.

----------

## jonfr

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> has the card worked in any context, or is it just bad hardware?
> 
> also, I noticed that you have "sse5" in your USE flags - double-check that your processor really supports this.

 

I have fixed the use flags in accordance with what my processor supports.

I found on the nvidia forums that this is an bug in flash. It creates this error as the xorg server is actually looping and almost crashing. 

You can find the threads here.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159619&page=2

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161664

I am looking for an workaround for this issue.

----------

## Hu

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> In worst cases this has even frozen my computer completely so an hard reboot is required.

  *jonfr wrote:*   

> I found on the nvidia forums that this is an bug in flash. It creates this error as the xorg server is actually looping and almost crashing.

 The combination of these statements sounds false to me.  If the system is really frozen, then there has been a serious kernel error.  Flash is a user process and cannot cause a kernel error, no matter how badly written it might be.  It could trigger a bug in a kernel component such as nvidia.ko, though.

Can you reproduce the problem using one of the free nVidia drivers, either nv or nouveau?

----------

## jonfr

There is no kernel error. But the keyboard stops responding and the mouse even at times. This also completely freezes kde.

----------

## lyallp

I have been receiving these errors for the last few days too.

In my case, I run FluxBox.

A recent failure (about 30 minutes ago), The screen froze but the mouse kept moving.

Amarok finished playing the current song (about 2 minutes) then stopped.

I could not ALT-F1 to a console.

I could not ssh in from another computer.

I had to hard reset. Actually I forgot to try ALT-Sysreq R,E,I,S,U,B

I have an nvidia GTS-250 with 512MB, VBIOS 62.92.79.00.07 using nvidia drivers 275.09.07.

I installed this particular nvidia driver version on the 28th of July.

I read somewhere that it's caused by Flash (what else?), so I have downloaded the beta 64 bit (version 11) and I will see how that goes.

NOTE: The beta version FINALLY gets rid of that 'see the background on other tabs' issue that's been hanging around for AGES.

```
Aug  6 18:26:26 localhost kernel: [11760.341703] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 0000080c 00000010 00000004 00000084

Aug  6 18:26:26 localhost kernel: [11760.341784] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000080 00000000 00000005 00000006

Aug  7 19:52:42 localhost kernel: [81239.980505] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 0000080c 01460208 00000004 00000084

Aug  7 19:52:42 localhost kernel: [81239.980524] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000810 00000208 00000004 00000084

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603772] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 0000080c 000c00e0 00000004 00000084

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603791] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000810 00000000 00000004 00000084

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603806] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 0000025c 0000025e 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603821] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000260 00040100 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603836] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000264 00000001 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603852] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000268 00080104 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603867] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 0000026c 00000000 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603882] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000270 00ffffff 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603897] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000274 00040080 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603912] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000278 00000000 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603928] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 0000027c 000400c0 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603943] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000280 b0ef1039 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603958] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000284 000c0088 00000003 00000000

Aug  7 19:54:40 localhost kernel: [81358.603974] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000288 0000050f 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 20:57:19 localhost kernel: [ 3446.280763] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 0000080c 016b0280 00000004 00000084

Aug 10 20:57:19 localhost kernel: [ 3446.280784] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000004 00000810 00000280 00000004 00000084

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259579] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 0000080c 20000000 00000004 00000084

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259599] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000810 000c00e0 00000004 00000084

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259615] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000280 00000280 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259632] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000284 00040100 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259647] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000288 00000001 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259663] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 0000028c 00080104 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259679] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000290 00000000 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259696] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000294 00ffffff 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259712] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000298 00040080 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259728] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 0000029c 00000000 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259744] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000002a0 000400c0 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259760] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000002a4 b0ef1017 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259777] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000002a8 000c0088 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:04:20 localhost kernel: [ 7467.259792] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 000002ac 000002c5 00000003 00000000

Aug 10 22:13:59 localhost kernel: [   89.921123] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 0000080c 20000000 00000004 00000084

Aug 10 22:13:59 localhost kernel: [   89.921142] NVRM: Xid (0000:01:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000810 00000010 00000004 00000084

```

----------

## sessa

Hello,

I had the same problem, when subtitles are on.

To solve the problem you have to downdate freetype to 2.4.4 and reinstall mplayer. This worked for me.

----------

